# Vitamins



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Can someone recommend a good brand of cardiac supplement for dogs please.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I have Cavaliers and have used a few in the past. I'm not using any atm, but that's because I decided to cut back on supplements for awhile. I have one with allergies and I'm trying to figure them out. With that said, some I used and liked are: Bio Cardio by Thorne Labs., Cardio Strength by Vetri Science, Standard Process Cardio, and Nature's Farmacy's cardio supp. Some people just use individual supplements made for people and adjust dosages. I like to use those made for dogs. If you use individual supps. then I'd go for COQ10, Hawthorn, L-Carnitine, Taurine.


----------

